# Surge Pricing



## Zoltan1a (Jan 2, 2018)

I went out last night because I saw the city was entirely redish for New Years, but after my third trip I noticed I was not being paid surge fairs. Why did this occur?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

What were the rides you got? 


2.3x?

4.2?

1.5?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Zoltan1a said:


> I went out last night because I saw the city was all nearly red for New Years, but after my third trip I noticed I was not being paid surge fairs. Why did this occur?


Uber is famous for this. It's exactly like an angler chumming. The fisherman puts blood in the water hoping to draw out the sharks and it works like magic. Uber puts out the red surge and drivers all swim to the bright red spot.


----------



## Zoltan1a (Jan 2, 2018)

And yet I still received normal pricing on numerous trips that were in those areas


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

You don't get paid a surge price unless you accept a trip that displays a surge notification. Sounds like you accepted all the rejected base pings.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Uber is famous for this. It's exactly like an angler chumming. The fisherman puts blood in the water hoping to draw out the sharks and it works like magic. Uber puts out the red surge and drivers all swim to the bright red spot.


before accepting, don't it tells you the amount of surge for that trip request?



Zoltan1a said:


> I went out last night because I saw the city was entirely redish for New Years, but after my third trip I noticed I was not being paid surge fairs. Why did this occur?


thank god i didn't drive last night and enjoy my life in the city a little lol

i noticed my area didn't surge a lot or at all when i turned on my app from time to time last night


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

htboston said:


> before accepting, don't it tells you the amount of surge for that trip request?


You will get the candid response from Uber that the pax app is in real time. The driver app lags behind. And it just so happens that one split second before you press accept on the drivers app the surge vanishes everytime.


----------



## Zoltan1a (Jan 2, 2018)

htboston said:


> before accepting, don't it tells you the amount of surge for that trip request?
> 
> thank god i didn't drive last night and enjoy my life in the city a little lol
> 
> i noticed my area didn't surge a lot or at all when i turned on my app from time to time last night


It did for a few of them, but I was surprised it did not for others when the entire area was colored. It was too hard to locate people near and around the Las Vegas strip so I came home. People were not entering their location properly and I wasted time driving places. I had one address ten minutes away from where he actually was. Too frustrating


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You will get the candid response from Uber that the pax app is in real time. The driver app lags behind. And it just so happens that one split second before you press accept on the drivers app the surge vanishes everytime.





Zoltan1a said:


> It did for a few of them, but I was surprised it did not for others when the entire area was colored. It was too hard to locate people near and around the Las Vegas strip so I came home. People were not entering their location properly and I wasted time driving places. I had one address ten minutes away from where he actually was. Too frustrating


seems like it's uber's fault and u have to spam their email until you get ur surge fare if it shows on the ping


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Zoltan1a said:


> It did for a few of them, but I was surprised it did not for others when the entire area was colored. It was too hard to locate people near and around the Las Vegas strip so I came home. People were not entering their location properly and I wasted time driving places. I had one address ten minutes away from where he actually was. Too frustrating


So here's something that you'll learn with experience.
Just because an area is surging doesn't mean all rides will be surge rides.

There's different reasons for this.

But if it's surging you should not accept any trips that are not surge.

Sometimes I'll even go offline for a few minutes of I keep getting non surge requests, especially close to 2am.

I let some other sucker take those and I wait for the good ones.


----------



## Zoltan1a (Jan 2, 2018)

Live and learn, I won’t do that again on special holidays


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Zoltan1a said:


> Live and learn, I won't do that again on special holidays


Thats their business model on busy nights, and in general, which is to rely on new driver ignorance to offer cheap rides to their pax. Good for you that you learned quickly.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Zoltan1a said:


> It did for a few of them, but I was surprised it did not for others when the entire area was colored. It was too hard to locate people near and around the Las Vegas strip so I came home. People were not entering their location properly and I wasted time driving places. I had one address ten minutes away from where he actually was. Too frustrating


They will do that to you...

They drop the pin...

Into a nonsurge location...

You got the unlucky call...

And he dutifully gave you...

The correct addy...which I'll bet...

Was in a surge area...

Old hack...newbie lesson...

Watch what you pick...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Zoltan1a (Jan 2, 2018)

Do I wait for them to cancel it or should I cancel it? I called and told the dude to change the address but after two minutes I cancelled it myself after no response. Does that change the cancel fee?


----------



## Kcope316 (Nov 7, 2017)

I had a pax drop his pin in the middle of the road in front of the local casino. I pulled off the road right where the pin was, waited 5 minutes and collected the no show fee. 

I'm not going to drive around looking for anyone, if your pin is in the middle of a busy street your butt better be there too!


----------



## Zoltan1a (Jan 2, 2018)

I’ll do that next time instead of rushing to cancel


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Do the 'Uber is robbing me' thing...makes me laugh every time someone says it.


----------



## HRD2UBER (Aug 26, 2016)

Zoltan1a said:


> I went out last night because I saw the city was entirely redish for New Years, but after my third trip I noticed I was not being paid surge fairs. Why did this occur?


Me and friends would be sitting in the airport on full Red. I got one and I didnt get a surge price and I was sitting in a surge. I called or should I say emailed them their response you all know it's a computer generated letter. It's your app or I wasnt in the surge or when they requested it it wasnt surging st that time.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Zoltan1a said:


> Live and learn, I won't do that again on special holidays


Shouldn't do it EVER. Base fare is for the other ants who don't know any better.


----------

